# No-tech betta haven



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

No-tech. We only have a desk lamp for lighting. Recently dosed with a bit of Excel and we are planning to dose it weekly alongside our 20gal.

Currently housing my problem child, Blue (betta) and 2 albino corys. Not so familiar with the flora, but I know it includes coral and phoenix moss.

Comments and CC welcome. 
Thanks!

Cocoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the looks of it! You might get some negative comments about housing 2 cories in a 2g though with a betta, even if water is changed daily.

I've always loved the minimalistic designs. The scaping you put into it looks great!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks really pretty  
I would lower the water a bit just to get more surface area for O2 absorption and as mentioned take the cories out to reduce bio load but that's a pretty cool looking bowl, love the slope.


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

effox said:


> I like the looks of it! You might get some negative comments about housing 2 cories in a 2g though with a betta, even if water is changed daily.
> 
> I've always loved the minimalistic designs. The scaping you put into it looks great!


Hi!
Thanks  so far all three are doing good. Everyone is very active and it doesn't seem like there is anything wrong. Doing about 25% water changes weekly and been topping up water due to evaporation.

I will be upgrading to a bigger tank. Prolly a 5 or a 10 gallon, but not anytime soon. I might put the 2 corys back in our 20gallon community tank if I notice anything weird.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions 
-cocoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

